# GTR rally car



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Has one ever existed in r32, r33 or r34 format?

Cheers


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Is there much point? I mean the Skyline is a GT car, you have Evo's and Scooby's for rally events??

Would like to see one though....


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The only Rally skyline type I know of. And I once saw an R33 in the TV driving a rally in australia, but it was a private car and you couldn't see the specs (ie. roll cage etc.) 










EDIT: just found this one:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

there's a 'tarmac rally' R34 in nz that competes (and wins).









there was also an off road R32 rally car that competed (and won) at the Pikes Peak Hill Climb.


















and an R33 entered same event different year. cant find any pics or info on it tho.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW, in all my time of Skyline worship I never would have thought of making a rally car out of one and I'm a BIG rally fan.
As Jimfortune says its more suited to GT-type stuff and has the wrong ingredients for rallying. Still, that yellow R32 looks the bollox though :thumbsup:
Why go to the trouble when Impreza's/evo's/focus/C4's do it so much better??

Agree though that as a dedicated tarmac rally car it might (and does apparently according to Skylife) kick some butt. Wouldnt be my first choice if I was building another rally car (hmmmm...*cogs in head whirr*)

TT


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wasn't there a R34 for the pikes peak?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

There was an R33 GT-R as well, looked very out of place


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i saw a pic of an R34 in the Bahamas that was in a rally that crashed?


----------



## WestSide (Dec 4, 2007)

> Is there much point?


Aston Martin think so...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve got a picture of a 33 at home, can`t post it though as im away for a few weeks.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

WestSide said:


> Aston Martin think so...


What next, a Gallardo special stage:chuckle:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

This one










Charlie


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> Wasn't there a R34 for the pikes peak?


I don't think so, but not sure.

I think its awesome that the GTR competes in most forms of racing and wins. What other car does curcuit, enduro, drag, tarmac and rallies? forget about drifting, its not racing


----------

